
Management Changes at Intel Suggest Things Are Not Going Well - watchdogtimer
http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2016/04/04/intel-corps-pc-internet-of-things-chiefs-bail.aspx?source=iedfolrf0000001
======
Recurecur
That's one interpretation. These changes may also result in better outcomes
going forward. Time will tell.

I think there'll be a good uptick in demand for Intel products once the world
economy truly starts upwards again.

